# Tri-coloured/Mosaic Rat.. really..



## Dunnyc23 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've found a beautiful, rare variety of rat (tri-colour/mosaic/chimera?) in my most recent litters & just wanted to ask if anyone else has produced these? Can find some info' on them but not a lot.. So any guidance/support would be appreciated. Plus I just love showing him off, so please forward your emails for pics..


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Why can't you just post the pics here....personally i wouldn't give out my email :lol2:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree, I would love to see a photo, but I don't give out my email address.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Sadly no one has been able to stabilise the genetics in tri rats,so if you brainstorm just a lucky sod


----------



## Dunnyc23 (Jan 12, 2010)

*pic requests..*

In response to the above comments..

I can only ever seem to have enough space for 1 pic at a time & I'm using this space for an ad'.. I just thought emails were the simplest way for me to allow others to see the pics. 

If you don't feel safe sending out your emails, then don't. I didn't realise it was something to worry about! I'm sure tons of companies out there have your email addresses already & are spamming you right now (you & me).. But I'm just an individual with no intention of filling your inbox with junk lol. 

I'm told my buck is the best example of a tricolour so far seen.. I've also heard he could be chimera, mosaic or even harlequin.. I'm aware he's possibly a 'one off' but only time will tell.. I personally think he's different to other chimera's/mosaics I've seen, so got high hopes.. 

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Can't you just find a different photo hosting sight for your photos???


There are plenty available.


----------



## Dunnyc23 (Jan 12, 2010)

*guidance/support?*

So far no guidance or support regarding the tricolour rat? Hasn't anybody had one of these?


----------



## Pomegranate (Apr 7, 2013)

What sort of guidance are you looking for?

They're very rare, I only know of a handful of breeders who have ever had a mosaic in their litters and they've never been able to produce the trait in later litters. It's very difficult for people to provide guidance and support on a variety that has so far appeared to be based on chance. 

No one I know has reliably and repeatedly bred mosaic rats; they've tried, but so far it appears to be something that is not able to be reproduced. It's not believed to be a genetic trait that can be reproduced, making all mosaics known to date unique and not animals that can form the basis of a new variety.

As far as I know no one has ever discovered a tri gene in rats, and I do believe the only way to test whether the colouration of your guy can be inherited is to try and establish a breeding programme. Within a generation or two you should know whether it's a trait his offspring will inherit/exhibit or whether he's just a mosaic that seemingly others have found particularly nice looking.

Since I'm not into sharing my e-mail, and you're having difficulties when it comes to uploading images onto a photo sharing site: could you describe how he looks? I'd be interested in knowing how his appearance differs from the standard mosaic given that they can be quite variable themselves. I've seen rats advertised as tricolours that are basically patchy minks, pearls, marked siamese and yes, mosaics, but no true tricolours. It would be interesting to see a description of your own unique lad.


----------



## Dunnyc23 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Photobucket Pic..*

Dunnyc86's Library | Photobucket

Please use the above link to view picture, I hope it works. Feedback please!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Beautiful little baby ! Would be interested to see how it grows moults out and develops .


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree - it's a beauty! Loving the colour split on the face. :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow what a cutie not seen one of these for long time as they are extremely rare and info is very much lacking to be honest and most who do get them tend to guard them really well. All i really know is it is very hard to breed them and that some do loose their colours as they get older. sorry I cant help much more than that op


----------

